# Got the opportunity to shoot the first McLaren P1 in the US (warning: lots of pics!)



## m3ta1head (Jun 15, 2013)

This car was in town for E3 (was put on stage for Forza 5). I got the chance to have a semi-private shoot with it. Was an absolute pleasure to snap, gorgeous from every angle. The aerodynamic intricacies are most impressive, IMO-every square millimeter of this car is sculpted to channel airflow for maximum downforce/minimum drag & turbulence. Enjoy these shots!


----------



## asher (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sicarius (Jun 15, 2013)

I had goosebumps when they brought this out at E3. Best thing about the whole Microsoft conference, really.

btw, do you have
http://i.imgur.com/ufBeKbO.jpg

in a bigger size?

Daddy found his new wallpaper.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 16, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I had goosebumps when they brought this out at E3. Best thing about the whole Microsoft conference, really.
> 
> btw, do you have
> http://i.imgur.com/ufBeKbO.jpg
> ...



Here you are: http://i4.minus.com/ibpzuqJtjLc8mz.jpg

Rest of the pics are available here in high res: McLaren P1 (Newport Beach, 6/7/13) - Minus


----------



## xzyryabx (Jun 16, 2013)

you lucky bastard!!
Great photos as well!


----------



## Bevo (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing pictures and wow what a car!

That reminds me that someone I know has a son that is the dealer for them in Ontario, I feel a photo op coming!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 20, 2013)

Whoa. Holy Christ.


----------



## Wretched (Jun 21, 2013)

Fark, what a car!


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (Jun 21, 2013)

Geeze, slick car. Great photos too!


----------

